# Heresy Online Miniature Exchange Season's Beatings Sign up now!



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

‘Twas da night before Christmas
An’ all through da place,
Not a creature was stirrin’
Or I’d punch ‘im in da face.

My choppa wuz hung by da chimney wif care,
In da hopes dat sum ‘Umie would be comin’ round dere.
Da boyz wuz snorin’ all snug in dere bunks,
It’s a good thing, too, or I’d show doze punks.

When out in da front dere arose such a clatter,
I sprang from my bed when I heard sumthin’ shatter.
Away to da window I flew like a flash,
I tripped onna squig and landed with a crash.

Da fires from da wrecks,
With dere bright orange glow,
Gave me enough light,
Ta find sumthin’ ta throw.

When wot to my one good eye did appear,
But a bunch uv da Grots,
Dey was drinkin’ my beer!

I leveled my slugga,
Squeezed off a quick round.
I missed by a mile,
An’ plugged a squig hound.

Da Grots jumped inna buggie,
And gave it sum gas.
Cuz dey knew I was comin’,
I was gonna kick dere ass!

Dey floored da buggie,
Down da road dey flew.
Dey was laughin’ and giggling,
Cuz dey’d been drinkin’ my brew.

But I heard ‘em exclaim,
As dey drove outta sight,
Merry Christmas to all,
An’ to all a good fight!Seasons Beatings:mrgreen: Original Author Unknown
Any fraud, lying, gimping, etc. won't be the fault of Heresy-Online.net. 

Heresy will (in severe cases) do what it can, such as member-inqueries/reports such as the "Good/Bad Trader" bit, but of course, Heresy can not do very much at all, and would have no obligation to do so.

_The sending of the gifts would be the business of the individuals involved, SOLELY._

*Please read the Rules!
What is the miniature exchange?:santa:*

Basically, Heresy Online members sign up for the event and are randomly assigned to other forum members. Everyone digs through their pile of bits, blisters and other Games Workshop miniatures, picks two models and sends them off to their randomly matched partner. so long as they meet the $15 or £7 minimum requirement. I would also discourage people from sending the White Dwarf Ork Nob and Terminator as the gift because how would you feel about recieving these when someone got them for free.

For the folks with limited funds you can sign up and elect to ship locally. How do you sign up? Well, I’ll get to that after…


So what are the rules? Glad you asked,

*THE RULES*

1) You must send at least two miniatures individual troopers. Although we have let just one large model count as the two. YOU WILL NOT GET THESE BACK, so make sure you don't send anything you still want. In other exchanges there has been a tendency to send more than two miniatures. This is acceptable but not to be expected. The rule is two. This is not a generosity contest.* When you sign up, please put some money aside for the gift right then. If you do not have said funds, do not sign up.* The overwhelming majority of excuses from most events are people not having enough money to actually purchase a gift for their giftee, so I want to nip this in the bud. I realize most of you won't know at the time of sign-up who you're getting or what you're going to be gifting, but it's not unreasonable to put twenty (ish) dollars aside for the event beforehand. 
2) Based on miniatures preferences that your recipient will post when they register to be a part of the event you will then be prompted buy/convert/paint/whatever you deem suitable for a gift. All miniatures must be in an untouched state. This doesn't mean it has to be in a blister or on the sprue, however, just not mangled in any way and complete. No sending a single arm and counting that as a miniature. They must be able to assemble the whole thing. The minis are NOT to be painted, primed or glued. Exceptions to this rule are made by the participants and should be managed via private message. This includes any exception to the rules – if you want to send a glued, primed or converted model you *can* do so but you need permission from the person you’re sending to so if they put that they are happy to recieve an assemble, painted model then you send it. They have every right to say no. Note that you can also send a painted, primed or converted model *in addition* to the two untouched minis but again this is not a generosity contest.

3) All miniatures must be part of a Games Workshop line of miniatures. This includes Warhammer, Warhammer 40k, Specialist Games, Forge World, Armorcast and related tournament legal models. The miniature must be tournament legal for the range. This is a Games Workshop tabletop gaming related forum so no exceptions to this rule will be allowed.

4) If you wish to participate, you must be around. Don't say “I want in” and then disappear off the face of the Earth for a month. I'm not saying you need to be a forum regular, but you should be checking at least this thread once per week and respond to any PM's sent to you.

5) If you do not hear from either the person you are sending to, or the person sending to you, within two weeks of the exchange list being posted you should PM me. Since most people belong to several forums they may not check here every day. Do not post to the thread publicly with comments like “still nothing” or “I haven’t heard from my partner.” Issues with members as relates to this exchange should be sent privately. In order for me to assist in resolution of potential issues I must know about them, however, so please do PM me if you think there’s a problem.

6) Failure to participate after signing up for the exchange will result in being banned from future exchanges. I will keep a list of banned participants and it will be published in subsequent exchanges.:security:

7) Do not request specific trading partners. If you want to be matched to a specific Heresy Online member I recommend you send that person a PM and do a 1:1 exchange. The Miniature Exchange works on a randomly generated list and is not meant to match specific members together.

8) FLAGGED status: Members who have less than 50 post at the time they sign up will be marked as FLAGGED. Nobody ships to a flagged participant until *AFTER* the minis that person ships have been received. If the flagged person bails we simply skip them in the list, this is also to make sure they send something before they get something.

Example:

Bob
Joe (FLAGGED)
Tom

Joe ships to Tom. Tom posts "I got minis!" and then Bob ships to Joe.

I will also mark anyone as FLAGGED if prompted to do so by any forum moderator based on previous behavior.

*NOTE:* In each of the exchanges I have participated in there has always been at least one member who didn’t receive anything. This can happen. It has, in fact, happened to me. While most folks are honest there is always a chance that things get lost in the post, that your partner spontaneously combusts or that Galahad will intercept the package in the post and eat your minis. These things can happen but I hope they don’t.

*HOW TO SIGN UP*

Please send me a PM with the following information. I am going to try the pm method to make it more of surprise when the package shows up and who is sending it. 

*Username – Mailing address – Shipping*

The first should be obvious – it’s your Heresy Online username.

The second, your mailing address where you want recieve your mini's this information will be forwarded only to your Santa*.*

Shipping is your shipping preference. If you are willing to pay for international post then put “anywhere” in this category. If you only want to ship within your country of origin this should be the same as Location. If you want to ship within the same geographic region, such as North America for someone in the USA or Canada, or EU for someone in Germany or the UK, that works too.

My own entry looks like this:

Morfangdakka 
123 Choppa st. 
Ork town,USA 

Shipping:-anywhere

*Please, please, PLEASE! use this format to sign up for the exchange. *
I'd recommend you post the miniatures you collect, what system you collect as well as things you may already have a ton of and things you need or mini's you are interested in obtaining in this thread, as well. Too specific makes the gifting process a bit silly. List the games you wouldn't mind receiving minis from, as well as what you might already collect, so your gifter might have some starting point.

*TIMELINE*
Sign up starts NOW!
November 1 – list closes
November 8– folks can start shipping
January 01– all participants should have shipped their minis


How do you assign santas?
Utilizing super-secret scientific method and a crack team of genetically modified super monkeys, we assemble the Master _Hersey Online List_™ at a classified military installation two miles underneath the desert somewhere in Southern California. We pull names out of a hat. I will take things like location into account.
The one week delay between closing the list and the ship date allows me to make changes and PM peopel in the event of a mistake – such as assigning someone with USA shipping to a partner in Germany.

Some guidelines for _receiving_ the gift: 
Let your santa know it arrived! One less thing they have to worry about. 
*IMPORTANT:*
Post in the thread that the package arrived, and show off what you got! Especially if it was converted or painted and post some pics. Your santa probably worked really hard on your gift plus we get to all drool all over what you got.

One last final point: While lurkers are welcome to participate, I reserve the right to use discretion in ruling people out of entry. If you have absolutely _zero_ posts and you register on the boards to try and take part in this, I probably won't let you participate. Miniatures tend to be surprisingly expensive, and I really do not want somebody to try and take advantage of this whole event to just get free stuff. 

*THANK YOU Heresy Online*

I want to thank the moderators and members of Heresy Online for having a community in which we can do this. I’m glad to see so many people excited about the miniature exchange and look forward to seeing how many folks we get to sign up on our first run. If this is successful I’ll plan on coordinating it twice per year.

If you want to participate but have a question or concern please post your concern or send me a PM and we’ll get things sorted out.

I recommend putting a link to this thread in your Heresy Online signature and encouraging folks to join us. The more people we have participating the more fun it tends to be.

Mods I never know where to put this so please put it in the approiate spot if this is not it and a sticky while the event is going would be much appreciated.:thank_you:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Bump! Up you GO!


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Hmm, sounds very interesting! Though I have to ask, what if somebody wants a particular army? For example, I'd see alot of people disappointed at recieving a new Ork Zzap gun that they're just going to sell on ebay when they have Tyranids, especially if somebody bought it and put many hours converting and painting the mini. I realise the randomness is part of the fun, and, knowing Heresy members like I hope I do, they will research a little into what the recipient would want. So, I'd like a little clarification. Plz!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Not a problem. When people sign up I always recommend that you include what army(s) you collect and what system you play (Fantasy, 40K, Epic blooddowl etc...) This is to help the person that gets you. It will not hurt them if they do a little research on you to find out more specifics to help with the gift this is always good. 

So using your example the gifty would knwo that their person plays Nids before they even started so they should probably know not to send a zzap gun. In one exchange I actually got a nids player and since I only play orks this was interesting but I managed to find some old genestealer cultist that I sent to them. They loved them and they are now a stanard part of their army. I could have also using chaos spawn parts and some nid bits made some unusual nid warriors or epic genestealers to make different 40k ripper swarms. 

Does it happen sometimes that you recieve models that you have no intention of every using yes. I have recieved Imperial Guards men in trades which I have given to my friends that play guard. I have no need for guards men now tanks always lootable but not the men. It can happen and that is usually from people that want to recieve the gift and put little thought into giving a gift. Its part of the risk you take when you sign up for these things. In general they are fun and most people try very hard to find a propper gift to send to their gifty. 

So I hope you will join and try it out and any other questions please ask.:good:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Sounds awesome! I'd definatley like to be involved!


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

OK. sounds good.

So after Nov 8th, we get a name of some one, do a bit of research to find out what they play (or PM them and ask for suggestions) and then buy two blisters (as appropriate) and send them out?


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye I'd like to do this again. 

Location - Suffolk, UK
Shipping - Anywhere

Although can I suggest folks are asked to use some kind of recorded post, this is two fold protection of the mailer and the recipent. In the UK for example we have recorded delivery which costs 78p extra, but the parcel is trackable. Tbh I wouldn't send anything in the UK atm that wasn't recorded due to problems the postal service is having, to a foriegn country here its a little more expensive, International Signed for costs £3.50, but I happily paid that when I sent figs to Morfangdakka last time, just to be safe.

My armies at the moment are Chaos Marines, Orks, Dark Elves and Dwarves.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Sounds good I would be up for this

Location - London, UK
Shipping - UK
Armies- Daemons, Space Marines, CSM


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

newt_e said:


> OK. sounds good.
> 
> So after Nov 8th, we get a name of some one, do a bit of research to find out what they play (or PM them and ask for suggestions) and then buy two blisters (as appropriate) and send them out?


 
Yup that's pretty much how it goes. You can do more if you want but that is completely up to you.


----------



## UltiLink (Sep 4, 2008)

Ooh, I want in. I've got some basecoated eldar kicking around, would that be acceptable?if not, I still wish to participate, but you'll have to remind me come November.
Location: stevenage,uk

Shipping to: UK preferably.

My armies: tau (main) sm (side)


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

Do the blisters have to be open? I would prefer to send 2 unopend blisters because my painting and modeling skills are crap and i wouldnt want to look like i put no effort into it.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

imperialdudes said:


> Do the blisters have to be open? I would prefer to send 2 unopend blisters because my painting and modeling skills are crap and i wouldnt want to look like i put no effort into it.


 
unopened blisters are perfectly fine. The only thing required is two complete models you don't have to do any painting or modeling.


----------



## UltiLink (Sep 4, 2008)

Seems like a low-ish turnout. We have 4 more weeks tho to gather people. Maybe dark eldar punishments are in order for those who don't participate.

Ps Ive got rid of my lone eldar and started a Vampire count army.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Hell, I'm in.

Location - Indiana, USA
Shipping - USA (I'm just a poor unemployed schlub)

Armies: Orks, Space Marines, Imperial Guard, Tyranids... Odds are good I'll find a use for just about anything, truth be told.


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

im intrested and live in medway mass 02053 usa preferably want to send to usa, dont mind what army the randomness is the fun part


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm defianately in, now that I have the $ to buy some blisters

Wis. USA
shipping USA

I only play Space Marines right meow... and being a poor college kid, I cant start a new army at the moment. This is an awesome idea tho.

p.s. how big is the turnout normally?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Dessel_Ordo said:


> p.s. how big is the turnout normally?


 
This is only the second time I have run this here. We had 16 people last time and that is the current number we are at for this time around but people usually wait till the last week to sign up so we may get some more people. I hope we do because these are fun waiting to see what shows up and I like seeing the reaction of the people that get stuff I send them.



Seasons Beatings:mrgreen:


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Just to clarify,

In this thread we post our general location, as well as what we collect. 

In a PM to you we send our full address as well as any other specifics?

Also, will we know who we are recieving from, or is it like a "Secret Santa?"

Thanks,

PS: Sounds interesting!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Crimzzen said:


> Just to clarify,
> 
> In this thread we post our general location, as well as what we collect.
> 
> ...


 
In this thread you can post what you collect and want to help your santa out.

THe PM is your mailing address that will be forwarded to your santa.

I am trying to make it like a secret santa to see how it goes. Otherwise I will go back to posting it in a public way. I will still post any flakes or cheats on up in a public post so they won't get away scott free.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

What the hey, im in.

California, USA
Would prefer to ship to US but i can ship to UK no prob.

I dont mind if what you send me is converted or painted. As long as all the bits are there i can always strip and rebuild. although chances are i wont even if the paint job/conversion wasnt great, no need to be self concsious about your work. I have Black Legion ( i do all gold trim if you paint it) CSM and traitor guard (based on cadians, Black legion color scheme also, black cloth gold trim and scab red lasgun). I have a small ork army, halequins force(AAAALLLL halequins), and small marine army also. Anything marine i would prefer unpainted as im doing DIY(based on black templar). I have plenty of chaos models so if you send something CSM then convert it up if you can. no preasure though, id be happy with just blisters. Just want to open up some info for whoever gets me. I would prefer not to know what im getting, preferably not know from who till i get it. i love suprises.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

I assume i'll throw myself up.

I need SM 

got some orks or eldar.


Live in Vancouver b.c canada about an hour from USA.:so_happy:


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

I already put myself on the PM part of the list. Just to toss it out there, I have been strongly looking at WitchHunters as a 2nd army.

CA, USA

I have some Daemons, though I will prlly pick up some new blisters for whoever I get. I know I love starting with assembly.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Mighty here I play Ultramarines just started so that is the only army I currently have. If you click on the link in my sig It will show you all the stuff I currently have. Some minis that I like are the Ultramarine nid hunters, scouts with sniper rifles,and scout bikes. I have some unopened tau stuff here but if I get someone that doesn't want tau I just got my paycheck today and set some money aside for whatever you would like.

Live in AZ, USA I only work a part time job on the weekends so would prefer not to have to ship international thank you.

and I hate nids


----------



## UltiLink (Sep 4, 2008)

fyi even with my absence from the forums I still am in. I take it on the 8th we get our guy/gal to sen stuff to?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

UltiLink said:


> fyi even with my absence from the forums I still am in. I take it on the 8th we get our guy/gal to sen stuff to?


 
Yes, I will be emailing people who they are to send gifts to by the 8th so you may recieve an email sooner but it will be official on the 8th. I'm not at home this weekend which is why it didn't close on the first but on the third I shall be home and working on sorting everything out.

Although I must say I am happy with the amount of people that have signed up to participate. So lets make this a good one and maybe in the summer we will get even more people.:good:


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

out of curiosity, what is the grand total for participants?


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

You have forsaken me Morfangdakka!

EDIT: I am unforsaken!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay I have sent out the secret santa assignments to most people so everyone should have one person and only one person. (Sorry Ultilink) 

Any problems or concerns please email me. I am waiting on a few members to return emails and hopefully things will be sorted out by the 8th. So do your research and start mailing to aviod the holiday rush.


----------



## UltiLink (Sep 4, 2008)

im done sending my stuff!
more correctly, i ordered to a diff address 


PS my secret santa hasnt contacted me yet


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Ultilink just received my early Christmas gift. :biggrin:
I got the Masque and a blister of Furies.:grin:
Cant wait to get started on the Masque. Been used to painting dark models so this will be interesting. Also going to paint my furies in slaanesh colours was thinking whitish/pinkish skin with purple fur. Will post a picture up when I am done.

Just sent out my present as well.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Just made my purchase. ImperdialDudes should be getting something in short order...


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Recieved mine yesterday. Got Grimaldus w/ retinue. Lovely model, love the gift.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I hope that I didn't miss the deadline. The rules said Nov1


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

Umm.. id like to be a part of this but its 30th november now, can i still sign up? Probably not...


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

XV8crisis said:


> Umm.. id like to be a part of this but its 30th november now, can i still sign up? Probably not...


still might be able to. Send me a PM with where your shipping address and what you collect as well as where you are willing to ship to. I have one person in the USA that is looking to get into this so I may pair you two up if your interested.

Morfangdakka:alcoholic:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay you Gitz you have *one month* left to get your stuff sent off so get a move on.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Ahh that's plenty of time... *Freakin Natwest*


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Should be placing my order today or tomorrow.

Got my stuff! A big thank you to Talos! I'll get the Lictor built and painted asap and that other box was a lovely surprise! Made my Christmas you have


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Glad you liked them. Cant wait to see them painted. I should have my presents painted up by tuesday. Will post pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

recieved mine from Druchii in space....

he sent me the marine captain from games day 08!

well happy.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Dispatched my Gift today. Sorry its so late!

You can blame Games Workshop for that! I ordered everything Wednesday last week and it only came today... Hope it gets there before Christmas!!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> Dispatched my Gift today. Sorry its so late!
> 
> You can blame Games Workshop for that! I ordered everything Wednesday last week and it only came today... Hope it gets there before Christmas!!!


Looking forward to it.k:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> Dispatched my Gift today. Sorry its so late!
> 
> You can blame Games Workshop for that! I ordered everything Wednesday last week and it only came today... Hope it gets there before Christmas!!!


Looking forward to it.k::good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Cheers, Concrete Hero, got your gift, more than I expecting.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Alright ladz hopefully everyone has mailed their stuff. Here is the big list for everyone to see or get in touch with their santa. Hope everyone is having a good new year.

Khornes Fist ship to Ultilink
Vinci 76 ship to Djinn 24
Concrete Hero ship to KhornesFist
Druchii in space ship to Vinci 76
talos ship to concrete hero
Ultilink ship to talos
Djinn 24 ship to Druchii in space
Nightmare12369 ship to Dessel Ordo
Desssel Ordo ship to newsun
Newsun ship to death of Angels
Death of Angels ship to Mighty
Mighty ship to Cole Desehain
Cole Desehain ship to Imperial Dudes
Imperial Dudes ship to morfangdakka
Morfangdakka ship to Tattooed Greenman
Commander Anthor (Banned) ship to Nightmare12369


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Druchii in space was shipped out a few days ago, I forgot to take his gift with me on holiday and sent it out when I first got home. Already told him.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Same as Djinn, shipped mine gift out a little while back so Cole you should be receiving it shortly.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Boo, I joined heresy too late for this. Any hope of a summer edition of the great gift exchange?


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

Heh, we could to 'midsummer night's gift exchange'


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I third the idea for a Midsummers Night gift exchange!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Generally I try to run a summer and a winter gift exchange so there probably will be a summer exchange as well. Just right now between the holiday's, work and everything else kicking old Morfang in the man marbles I need to take a break from everything so hopefully a few months off will help.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

morfangdakka said:


> ... work and everything else kicking old Morfang in the man marbles I need to take a break from everything so hopefully a few months off will help.


Well since your poor man marbles have been taking a beating, no more sporing for you!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Mine arrived this morning :good: 

Great call there Djinn, new Chaplain Terminator to go probably with my Scythes force and an extra two Witch Elves, so I have a squad of 12 now. Nice one.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

*cheer he got it right*

Dude, I looked for an hour at the different minis trying to find out what I was going to send!


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

If there is a summer one I will take part. I had great fun with this one, it felt good to give someone I dont know a gift and a gift that I hope they enjoyed.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, same here! I'd be well up for a Summer edition


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

My canoness and 3 bolter sisters arrived today.

Desssel Ordo, Great choice on the canoness. Thanks, I totally needed this model.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

<_< Hope to whatever gods are listening I both shipped to the right address and GAVE my own proper address....


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Cole you still haven't received yours yet? Hmm I will go to the post office and see when it is supposed to get there because I sent it out awhile ago. =/


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

my package just came back. i am very displeased with my post officer worker who told my the amount it would take to ship. Turns out wasnt enough so its in the post as we speak. (or type and read)


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Ah, well I figured it would be a few months from now at least, but it's awesome to hear there will be one in the summer at some point. I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

glad to hear that I made a good choice... hope the mail wasnt to harsh on the models.

and I will probably be up for a summer session as well.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

*Hersey Aid*

Okay so here is the situation. nightmare 12369 was assigned to a member for the gift exchange. The member then went and broke some forum rules, then picked a fight with Jezlad and surprise, surprise got himself banned. So this basically left nightmare holding the short end of the stick in my opinion and has not recieved anything. 

So I am setting up a Hersey Aid outreach program for him and anyone else that got stiffed on the gift exchange so that at least the members that sent gifts will at least recieve a little something. If you are interested in helping me out with Heresy Aid send me a PM so we can coordinate are evil plans. 

also anyone else that did not recieve anything let me know as well. 

Take care all

Morfangdakka


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Still twiddling my thumbs on this end.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

I sent your gift to address you gave me, it should have been there by now. =/ I hope I didn't send it to the wrong address.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

I have yet to receive anything yet as well.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Dessel_Ordo said:


> I have yet to receive anything yet as well.


 
Post #45 is the master shipping list of who everyone was suppose to ship to. Your member is Nightmare12369 which is the member that I was considering the Heresy Aid for but if he hasn't shipped anything then he may not get anything.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Stillllll got nothing.


And also don't know if what I sent got there.


----------

